# Revista RAM em Papel



## Iceberg (20 Fev 2007 às 20:59)

Aos que conhecem a revista virtual "RAM - Revista del Aficionado a Meteorología" do forum MeteoRed, gostaria de saber se já tiveram acesso ao primeiro número em papel, e qual a vossa opinião, se aconselham, se acham o preço caro, etc., ou se pensam vir a assinar esta Revista neste formato.

Aguardo as vossas opiniões ...


----------



## Sanxito (21 Fev 2007 às 01:41)

Boas...
Não conheço a revista nem sei onde posso encontrá-la, mas gostava de saber pra ler e ver se vale a pena...
Abraço.


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Fev 2007 às 15:45)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas...
> Não conheço a revista nem sei onde posso encontrá-la, mas gostava de saber pra ler e ver se vale a pena...
> Abraço.



Boas Sanxito!  

Se fores ao fórum espanhol meteored, lá encontrarás um separador a dizer RAR clicas aí. Em todo caso qui te deixo o link directo, onde não só poderás consultar os numeros editados anterirmente como também as informações necessárias sobre a impressão em papel: http://www.meteored.com/ram/numero46/default.asp.

Na minha opinião, achei um mal passo. Algo que era gratuito, passar a ser em papel . É que assim andam para trás. Hoje tudo tende a ser electrónico e digital e eles passam a editar em papel. Eu confesso que não sei os pormenores a 100% (possivelmente até pode ser que coexistam os 2 formatos em simultâneo ). E passar a pagar algo que era gratuito... .

Se disse alguma _bacorada_, agradeço que me iluminem!


----------

